# Lost - Red Paco Pad Ruby Horsethief



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

I know it's a long shot. My buddy lost his red paco pad on Ruby Horsethief this weekend on Saturday. We went on a hike up to the ampitheater on Mee Corner and a strong wind squall rolled in. When we returned, his paco was gone, so it must've blown into the river. It's definitely the last time he'll leave a paco unsecured and without his name and phone # on it. Thanks!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Bummer! I rarely use a tent and I was taught to never lay out my sleep kit to make sure I am the first 'critter' to get in. FWIW, I also always clip my paco pad to my dry bag to alleviate this situation.

I hope he gets it back!


----------



## carloritschl (May 23, 2015)

RidgeLivin said:


> I know it's a long shot. My buddy lost his red paco pad on Ruby Horsethief this weekend on Saturday. We went on a hike up to the ampitheater on Mee Corner and a strong wind squall rolled in. When we returned, his paco was gone, so it must've blown into the river. It's definitely the last time he'll leave a paco unsecured and without his name and phone # on it. Thanks!


I got off Ruby on Sunday... the ranger asked if we were missing a paco pad. Guessing this is the one. Maybe call and see it if they have it at Westwater?


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

carloritschl said:


> RidgeLivin said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's a long shot. My buddy lost his red paco pad on Ruby Horsethief this weekend on Saturday. We went on a hike up to the ampitheater on Mee Corner and a strong wind squall rolled in. When we returned, his paco was gone, so it must've blown into the river. It's definitely the last time he'll leave a paco unsecured and without his name and phone # on it. Thanks!
> ...


Wow thank you! We took off Monday but the ranger wasn't there. I just told my buddy to call the ranger. Thank you thank you!


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Woohoo! The ranger is going to drop it off at my in-laws' house in GJ for my friend. Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

The rangers he spoke with said that he had lost a paco on a Grand Canyon trip that someone found and returned to him, so he is paying it forward and driving the paco to GJ.


----------



## aselig24 (May 8, 2020)

Messaged ya


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Messaged ya


Thanks Aaron! My buddy just confirmed that the paco has been dropped off at my in-laws' house in GJ. Gotta love the rafting community. It was nice meeting you at Mee Corner last weekend!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That is super cool!


----------

